# Rarity of a Cuban  Coke Bottle



## Poison_Us (Aug 28, 2010)

Just that, how many have a Coke bottle from Cuba?  The embossing around the bottle is hard to read as it's a dug bottle and there is a lot of white deposits on it.  I don't know if I was reading a date or an oz size, but I think it's a 6 oz as it is a smaller size.  Embossed CUBA on the base.  It is of the classic stlyle that was in the 60s and 70s I presume, with the curvy figure and ridges around the bottle.  But it had a bunch of text below COCA COLA as the earlier ones have. 
 No, I didn't buy the bottle, just one of them finds in the antique shop I just remembered to post on.


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2010)

Jamie this one sold on e-bay for $31 last month.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Soda-Bottle-Coke-Coca-Cola-CUBA-6-oz-/200510514909?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eaf5ba6dd


----------



## celerycola (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought a nice one matching the one on ebay for $10 at the National Bottle Show three weeks ago. Mine is dated early '50's. I thought it was a real bargain but not as rare as a slug plate Celery=Cola from Cuba.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks.  That's about what he had it priced at.  
 Nice celery cola.  Never heard of it, but most sodas posted here I have never heard of.  It's amazing how many there were, and still are.

 Just finding stuff here and there seeing if anyone wants it.  never know what you will find on the road.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: dating...
 Remember Fidel ousted the Batista government  in 1959.  Along with that, all the American  corporations (and gangsters), so it's more likely to originate from before that date.  FYI


----------

